# Where to Ground battery



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I supposed, like in my old VW polo, that adding a ground 2 AVG wire from chassis to battery will help my sound system rejecting alternator noises but this doesen't work.... then I saw a little plastic ring trough wich came original ground wire, in the service manual it is described as a current sensor but how it can be conditioned by the new cable running outside ?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

cruze16ls said:


> but how it can be conditioned by the new cable running outside ?


Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

Legend (1)K20 Engine Control Module(5)C1 (X2) Battery X2(2)K20 (X2) Engine Control Module X2(6)G110 Engine(3)K20 (X1) Engine Control Module X1(7)B18 Battery Current Sensor(4)C1 Battery(8)K34 Glow Plug Control Module

I would to know if this external draw of current, not monitored, can cause interferences or malfuncions of any kind (specially for aftermarket mounted amp)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's telling the car's computer what the battery's doing, and whether or not the alternator needs to adapt its output. 

If those wires are replacing the OEM wires, run it through that sensor. It'll help the car keep the alternator providing sufficient output to the battery.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I need to keep only the new cable or can I keep together? and finally, it's best to change ground chassis point or I did right using an alredy existing point?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been wondering if both cables actually need to go through that. Doesn't really make sense to me to require both of them if the sensor can pick up the electrical load just fine by "watching" one of them.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

A ground wire and a current sensor are two very different things.
Please be very careful.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

subic what do you mean?

I would think that I've to keep only the new wire and run it through the sensor, my radio has a built-in voltmeter and indicate also 14V with headlight on... 12.7v with only the engine on and 12V with engine off...


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

cruze16ls said:


> View attachment 7295
> 
> 
> Legend (1)K20 Engine Control Module(5)C1 (X2) Battery X2(2)K20 (X2) Engine Control Module X2(6)G110 Engine(3)K20 (X1) Engine Control Module X1(7)B18 Battery Current Sensor(4)C1 Battery(8)K34 Glow Plug Control Module
> ...


I will try to answer some of your questions.
In your picture above it shows a Battery current sensor. It appears to be wired ahead of all circuitry in the car.
A battery current sensor measures the current (amps) draw on the battery. Like sciphi stated the battery current sensor sends this info to the cars computer.
Current is measured in Amps regardless of voltage.
Like XtremeRevolution stated there is no reason for anything added to the circuitry to the car to go to the current sensor connections.
If you are trying to ground your new amp on the current sensor you are most likely in error.
What looks like a ground wire could be;
a) a grounding conductor, which means it can and does carry current (amps) you do NOT want to ground your new amp here.
b) a grounded conductor, which means it is a safety and is meant to never have current on it.
If you have grounded your new amp here I suggest you remove it and put it back like it was and Ground your amp elsewhere.
Quote
my new radio has a voltmeter
A voltmeter measures voltage.
Voltage is electromotive force. Voltage is what forces current through a wire.
Do not confuse voltage and current.
The voltage in your car should always be somewhere between 10 and 16 volts.
The current can be well over 800 Amps. When you start your Cruze everything else is shut off so that all available Amps can go to the starter. This is the largest draw the system should ever have. I do not know what Chevy recommends for the cold crank Amps on battery replacement for the Cruze. Probably around 700 or 800 Amps.
Edit to add
Wiring your amp incorrectly could send 700 to 800 amps through the wrong wire to the wrong side of your new amp.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

ok but the amplifiers are grounded in the trunk, now I'm asking if adding a ground wire, connecting negative pole on the battery to the chassis, it can help to better ground the entire chassis then, consequently, the amp in the trunk, grounded on a chassis bolt.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

cruze16ls said:


> ok but the amplifiers are grounded in the trunk, now I'm asking if adding a ground wire, connecting negative pole on the battery to the chassis, it can help to better ground the entire chassis then, consequently, the amp in the trunk, grounded on a chassis bolt.


the amplifiers are grounded in the trunk
Is there more than one amplifier?
connecting negative pole on the battery to the chassis
I would think this is already done from the factory, most likely at the firewall. 
Installing another (additional) conductor from the negative pole on the battery to the car chassis will change nothing.
grounded on a chassis bolt
Is your amplifier working?
Did you clean this bolt good? Do you have good metal to metal contact? Did you measure volts to ground on that bolt?
If your amplifier is working you probably have good ground.
What size is the wire ground on your amplifier?
Can this wire size be increased?
It will be a couple hours before I am back on line.
I don't think I have helped you but I hope I have.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I've 3 amplifier and a miniDSP in the trunk

is sure that the factory alredy connected negative pole to the chassis but it use a very small wire that it best to replace with a bigger one if you have many amplifiers

the bolt I used it's weld to the chassi, as you can see in the pictures

the amplifiers work

the wire is a 2 awg, I think it's ok


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

You have three amplifiers and a miniDSP in the trunk.
Changing any more wiring is NOT going to fix your problem.
You have overloaded your alternator, which will quickly shorten its life.
That is why you are picking up alternator noise.
Amplifiers are considered a 'continuous load' meaning they can be a draw on the system for a long periods of time.
The alternator in your Cruze is NOT designed to carry that much of a continuous load.
Maybe Chevy makes a heavy duty alternator for the Cruze, I do not know. Something I think you should maybe look into.
Best of luck.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

the same components run in a VW polo 1.4 60hp (2001) and I had no problem, the noise came from the radio at 90% not because of installation issue.

anyway the real question was only: I've to run the new ground wire (battery<->chassis) into the sensor or not? :question:


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

It is your car. Do to it as you wish.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I only would to know the consequences of the extra current running out of the sensor ( then the car doesn't see it)


----------

